# JavaMail-Problem



## JavaRulez (9. Okt 2005)

Hallo, ich versuche gerade, über Java eine email zu versenden.
Er bringt kein Compilier-Fehler, sondern nur folgenden Fehler
zur laufzeit:


```
Exception in thread "main" javax.mail.AuthenticationFailedException
	at javax.mail.Service.connect(Service.java:267)
	at javax.mail.Service.connect(Service.java:137)
	at javax.mail.Service.connect(Service.java:86)
	at javax.mail.Transport.send0(Transport.java:150)
	at javax.mail.Transport.send(Transport.java:80)
	at TestMail.send(TestMail.java:48)
	at TestMail.main(TestMail.java:54)
```


Hier mein Code: (habe meinen benutzernamen durch beispiel ausgetauscht...)


```
import java.io.*;
import java.util.*;
import javax.mail.*;
import javax.mail.internet.*;
import javax.activation.*;

public class TestMail { 
	    String smtpHost = "smtp.web.de";
	    //int smtpPort = 25;
	    String from = "beispiel@gmx.de";
	    String to ="beispiel@web.de";
	    String subject="TEST";
	    String content="TESTCONTENT";
        public void send()
                throws AddressException, MessagingException {
            Properties props = new Properties();
            props.setProperty("mail.user", "beispiel@gmx.de");   //beispiel@gmx.de, da username bei gmx so ist...
            
            props.setProperty("mail.smtp.auth" , "true"); 
            props.put("mail.smtp.host", smtpHost);                       
            //props.put("mail.smtp.port", ""+smtpPort);
            
            Session session = Session.getDefaultInstance(props, null);

            
            // Construct the message
            Message msg = new MimeMessage(session);
            msg.setFrom(new InternetAddress(from));
            msg.setRecipient(Message.RecipientType.TO, new InternetAddress(to));
            msg.setSubject(subject);
            msg.setContent(content, "text/plain");
    
            // Send the message
            Transport.send(msg);
        }
    
        public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception {
            // Send a test message
            TestMail ov = new TestMail();
            ov.send();
            System.out.println("erfolgreich!");
        }
    }
```

Ich denke, es gibt irgendein problem wegen dem passwort... kann das sein?
ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen....

Gruß Tho[/code]


----------



## Mag1c (9. Okt 2005)

Hi,

ja genau so ist das  In der API-Doku steht sogar drin, wie man SMTP-AUTH machen kann: mail/smtp/package-summary.html

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## Guest (10. Okt 2005)

Mag1c hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ja genau so ist das  In der API-Doku steht sogar drin, wie man SMTP-AUTH machen kann: mail/smtp/package-summary.html
> 
> ...



Servus, erstmal danke...
Bin leider zimlich neu in sachen Java und Englisch bin ich auch nich grad der Bringer....   
Wär cool wenn mir noch jemand n kurzes Beispiel nennen könnte...

Dankschön....


----------



## Gast (10. Okt 2005)

danke, hat sich erledigt... funzt...


----------



## Dante (10. Okt 2005)

unverschlüsseltes SMTP ist wie seine Passwörter per Postkarte zu versenden....


----------



## Guest (10. Okt 2005)

Dante hat gesagt.:
			
		

> unverschlüsseltes SMTP ist wie seine Passwörter per Postkarte zu versenden....



aha, und wie verschlüsselt man SMTP? evtl ein beispiel?


----------

